# Reemplazo resistencias



## stone79 (Abr 20, 2008)

Hola q tal
Mi duda es por q estoy haciendo un circuito y necesito resitencias de 510k y 51k, pero no las consegui dado q no son valores estandares (lo que me dijeron en las casas de electronica de mi ciudad) y yo las estoy por reemplazar por
510k= 470k + 39k
51k=47k + 3k9
puestas en serie, queria saber si es correcto y si esto va a funcionar.
Tambien queria saber si hay alguna diferencia de calidad entre los condensadores "lentejas" y los de poliester, cual recomiendan.
muchas gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 20, 2008)

stone79 dijo:
			
		

> Mi duda es por q estoy haciendo un circuito y necesito resitencias de 510k y 51k, pero no las consegui dado q no son valores estandares (lo que me dijeron en las casas de electronica de mi ciudad)


Son estandares (http://www.pc-control.co.uk/resistor-eia.htm   la serie E24)  lo que pasa es que comercialmente no son tan comunes como la serie anterior (E12).



> y yo las estoy por reemplazar por
> 510k= 470k + 39k
> 51k=47k + 3k9
> puestas en serie, queria saber si es correcto y si esto va a funcionar.


Si.



> Tambien queria saber si hay alguna diferencia de calidad entre los condensadores "lentejas" y los de poliester, cual recomiendan.
> muchas gracias


El poliester es mejor , pero la conveniencia de uno u otro te lo determina la aplicacion, si no afectan las perdidas ni la variacion de la capacidad con la temperatura --> ceramico que es mas chico y barato.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 20, 2008)

para los valores de resistecias que pides ¿te has planteado recalcular el circuito con los valores estandar? no suele variar mucho el tema (dependiendo de la utilidad claro esta)

Calidad en los condensadores que describes? intenta buscar un estandar de 22nF de poliester, y de paso uno de 1uF lenteja.


----------



## stone79 (Abr 20, 2008)

gracias por sus respuestas
no se como tengo q recalcularlo, recien estoy aprendiendo, el circuito es de un pedal de distorsion para guitarra
Otra pregunta, si para reemplazar un condensador de 51pf coloco en paralelo uno de 47pf+4.7pf (soldando las patas del de 4.7 a las patas de uno de 47 y soldando este ultimo a la placa)  
Y si llegara a colocar uno de 47pf solo podria llegar a funcionar.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 20, 2008)

Funcionar funciona,  pero tene en cuenta que los condensadores comunes tienen tolerancias de  +-10% (K) y +-20% (M).
Si los condensadores que vas a poner fueran al 20%, salvo que tengas un capacimetro y puedas elegirlos, no tiene sentido ponerlos en paralelo.


----------



## stone79 (Abr 20, 2008)

osea q poniendo uno de 47pf estaria bien? gracias por su ayuda


----------



## pepechip (Abr 21, 2008)

Hola
segun ese circuito tampoco tienes ningun problema en poner las resistencias der 47K y 470K.


----------



## rayko (Abr 23, 2008)

hola
   si  ya  tienes calculado el circuito puedes poner unos reostatos y mediante tester lo pones a esos valores ,en cuanto a condensadores tambien los hay variables .saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 23, 2008)

Hola.
Como ya te lo han sugerido, usa 470K ó 560K y 47K ó 56K
El condensador puede ser 47pF ó 56pF.
Pero si quiere poner 510K, puedes usar una resistencia variable de ajuste de 1M, y la calibras a 510K, de manera similar para 51K usas una 100K.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

